# Omega-3



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yesterday I went to the drug store and got some omega-3 supplements. I also got vitamin D supplements. I was doing research a couple of days ago on how to make myself look and feel better and it revealed that I was probably deficient in omega-3. Since I don't eat fish, I barely get the nutrients that I need. 

So I started taking some yesterday and it may just be a coincidence, but I'm already noticing that I feel better. My mind feels less cluttered and my mood has improved a bit. Actually, a couple of years ago I went on a trip with a group of people and our dinner was payed for. All 3 days I was there, I ate different kinds of fish. Wouldn't you know it, I come home and I feel much better. A few days later, I start to feel lethargic and scatterbrained again. 

I seriously hope this works for me because everything else I tried just ends up failing within a few days. Hopefully this continues to work.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't worry, everybody is deficient, unless you eat a lot of fish daily!

Omega 3 has more benefits than any supplement I have ever come across and it's the only one I recommend to every single person. If you workout hard and often, feel free to increase your dosage, there's a great article by Charles Poliquin about doubling and tripling your dosage slowly over time, and you get to experience even more benefits as you increase. Keep at it


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The supplement I have recommends taking 3 daily. One caplet has 400 mg of EPA and 200 mg of DHA. That's 1200 mg of EPA and 600 mg of DPA I'm getting daily. The research I did says I need at least 1000 mg of both, but I'm honestly not sure if what I'm taking right now is too much or too little. I guess I'll just stick with 3 for a bit and see if it makes a difference. Otherwise I will lower or increase it.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I faithfully take 4g everyday. I'm not fully convinced of its benefits nor do I doubt that it works. There's a lot of conflicting studies about whether it works or not.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my mom worships this pill. so it makes me not want to try it. but I do hate being unclear in the head. so I'm at a crossroads. :blank


----------



## JoanaD (Oct 23, 2012)

*Best Omega*

The best fish oil product on the market now without a script is Ocean Blue Professional Omega 3 2100. With 2 soft gels, you get 2100 mg of Omega 3 (DHA & EPA). If you are taking fish oil, compare the labels. Most of the products out there are fat ridden. Check out this blog for a comparison of some of the major selling brands and the Rx product out there: http://fishoilprices.blogspot.com/. You can order direct from the manufacturer at Ocean Blue Professional . com.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I take a lot helps to stabilize my mood.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

just came across this :roll just watched it minutes ago. i never eat fish myself so don't know. 
anybody else feeling a difference.


----------



## edwardsfire (Mar 17, 2013)

Great to hear that you have some good result. I am thinking about start taking Omega 3 too. Which brand did you use? I found some smaller sized Omega 3. Is it better than the regular sized? What do you look before you buy it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i eat a can of salmon a week. with a fork. yeah, one reason is because i have been told to be cognizant of my O3/O6 polyunsaturated ration. to make it higher!


----------



## das (Mar 14, 2013)

I suggest to every individual individual. If you exercise difficult and often, you can improve your dose, there's an excellent content by Charles Poliquin about increasing and tripling your dose gradually over time, and you get to encounter even more advantages as you improve.

Cary Personal Trainer


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

das said:


> I suggest to every individual individual. If you exercise difficult and often, you can improve your dose, there's an excellent content by Charles Poliquin about increasing and tripling your dose gradually over time, and you get to encounter even more advantages as you improve.
> 
> Cary Personal Trainer


I was thinking of adding to my regiment of supplements. I heard it helps your joints too.

This Fish Oil supplement was the best I could find. Its organic and natural.

I could recommend everyone to take a look at this one.

http://www.iherb.com/New-Chapter-Wh...ild-Alaskan-Salmon-1000-mg-144-Softgels/46460


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

fish oils are awesome been getting some good results so far


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Apparently Cod Fish Oil has lots of Omega in it, it's simply not advertised as having it though. Little pill doses package better I guess...


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont eat any fish as I am a student and its so expensive here in the uk.

You need to get 2g EPA and 1.5g DHA daily according to the creator of leangains. http://www.leangains.com/2011/05/omega-3-fatty-acids-for-muscle-growth.html

I have been hitting this since January and definitely feel a whole lot better mood wise and gains wise


----------



## poor man (Mar 18, 2013)

t8689070


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I eat **** food because I have to eat whatever my parents make, otherwise they hate me


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I eat **** food because I have to eat whatever my parents make, otherwise they hate me


I know. It's frustrating.


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> I eat **** food because I have to eat whatever my parents make, otherwise they hate me


this happened to me and was the main reason I was obese till the age of 19. I just told them to allow me to buy my own food and I used to cook it myself. Have a talk with them and tell them how you feel. I got so much chit from my parents for doing this but it all changed when I lost the weight and they realised why I did.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I used to take a lot of supplements including Omega 3 and I noticed a lot of improvements in my mental health, as well as my overall health, my skin looked better etc.
I ran out of money and had to stop buying them, but I've started again recently and I'm really hoping that coupled with eating healthier, they will help me


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

I take: 

(1) Omega 3 fish oil (fairly expensive). Although you can get less expensive brands. There's so many. You're looking for reasonably high EPA & DHA levels as indicated on label. Cod liver oil / Krill oil / Blends / liquid or capsule, lots of options here.


(2) Magnesium pills (inexpensive)


(3) Vitamin D pills (very inexpensive)


I find that the Magnesium helps relax me, breathing slows down. It's a muscle relaxant after all. I take the pill 2x / day. One or two a day, gives me a nice solid crap too. Bonus! 

Vitamin D is that elusive sunshine pill. We just don't get enough sunshine up here in the winter months. If you're really lacking Vitamin D, this will ensure you're getting enough. We all know that lack of Vit.D can affect your mood. I take 1 in the morning.

Omega 3 fatty acids; pretty necessary to help ward off a whole host of ailments, especially when we get older. Most people just don't get enough. I take 1 tsp in the morning.

I suppose you can add some B-complex as well, but I'm pretty sure I'm getting enough. I eat a banana a day as well so there's my boost of potassium.

I find that really watching what I eat and exercise helps ease that tension.


----------



## harveblair3 (Mar 27, 2013)

I really do like my room.


----------



## ForestSea (Mar 26, 2013)

I use the omega 3 from flax oil instead of not so tasty fish oil. it is incredibly delicious and easy to eat over oatmeal, salad, or anything!


----------



## mom1622 (Mar 27, 2013)

Supplements are a big help!! Also bet your b vitamins tested. And d. It really helps. Magnesium too is a huge help with anxiety. Also, natures calm, or just magnesium. Also, look on amazon for reviews on gaba, calm and calmer. Many natural ways out there, just seeing what works best. You can wean off drugs with help of a natural welness dr. I bet vitamin b through IV. And b 12 shots. Works wonders.


----------



## mom1622 (Mar 27, 2013)

Omegas help the heart too! All around great. But good quality is key. Look up YouTube videos n benefits and also anxiety relief for helpful options. Gut Health is so importantn a good probiotic and enzyme can really help your brain/gut relationship.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Malnutrition is bad. I feel better right away after my multi and omega 3.


----------



## Carrick01 (Mar 27, 2013)

hmm I think you choose right thing because omega 3 have many benefits for you body.. like it helps to maintain the blood pressure.. it also reduce the heart beat rate and make less the risk of heart attack.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

i eat a can of salmon a week. with a fork. yeah, one reason is because i have been told to be cognizant of my O3/O6 polyunsaturated ration. to make it higher!
Like Post
__________________
all affectionate titles involve love or the prospect of love in some way, in some capacity - Basuraeuropea

To my knowledge canned salmon and tuna doesn't have omega 3 in it, something to do with the canning process removes it


----------



## das (Mar 14, 2013)

das said:


> I suggest to every individual individual. If you exercise difficult and often, you can improve your dose, there's an excellent content by Charles Poliquin about increasing and tripling your dose gradually over time, and you get to encounter even more advantages as you improve.


Thetransformationspot Personal Trainer​


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I buy the fish oils in bulk liquid rather than in capsules. Super cheap. One of the best vitamins out there. Scientists are so impressed with it they are trying to link DHEA with human brain evolution. If you are out of shape, I highly recommend you grab yourself a bottle of CoQ10 as well. I took those for the first time a few years ago and quite literally felt my chest decongest.

Also, if you grab Cod Oil in bulk, it is so high in Vitamin D and A you won't need to grab those as separate vitamins.


----------

